# Looking for a shop in Oakland/Bay Area (02 C5 A6 4.2L sedan)



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have an a6 and I'm looking to have the alternator replaced and some other maintenance. Just wondering if anyone could recommend a place in the Bay Area that does good work.

Thanks.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

034 Motorsport in Fremont.


----------

